# private lake 10/27



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there's a lake right down the road from my house in gulf breeze, with all the rain we've had lately, the water has risen a hell of a lot... i went over there about 9:15... and trew a 7" zoom trick worm "june bug" on a 3/0 owner worm hook.... only caught one little peanut.

switched tactics and tied on a strikeking mini-spinnerbait... lime-tiger color...

it worked a little better, caught 5 more in about half an hour... most of them around 2 lbs, but caughtone that was a solid 4lbs.

all fish were released.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wheres the pics?:takephoto (at least the 4 lber)


----------

